# An investment in young



## crucifix (May 15, 2014)

Hi,

What do you think about young programmers? I do not mean myself  Where and in what way can you practice your skills? So to be noticed.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (May 16, 2014)

As a programmer with no formal education, the two things that did the most for me were:

Having experience with a wide variety of languages, tools, programs, systems, etc.
Writing open source software in my free time, participating in the community, etc.

Both taught me skills, and got me noticed.


----------



## crucifix (May 16, 2014)

So I'll do what I've done so far


----------

